

The IOCCC is back - lordgilman
http://www.ioccc.org/2011/rules.txt

======
SeanLuke
In 1993 the IOCCC also sponsored the International Obsfucated Postscript
Contest.

<http://web.mit.edu/PostScript/obfuscated-1993/>

<http://web.mit.edu/PostScript/obfuscated-1993/WINNERS>

In PostScript you can redefine all of your operators (even operator for
redefining!), and indeed this was often done to make the programs more compact
for sending to printers in a shorter amount of time. This made PostScript an
optimal language for disturbing levels of obsfucation.

The winner of "Most Obsfucated Artwork" was Takashi Hayakawa's astonishing
entry:

    
    
        %!OPS-1.0 %%Creator: HAYAKAWA,Takashi<h-takasi@isea.is.titech.ac.jp>
        /A/copy/p/floor/q/gt/S/add/n/exch/i/index/J/ifelse/r/roll/w/div/H{{loop}stopped
        Y}def/t/and/C/neg/T/dup/h/exp/Y/pop/d/mul/s/cvi/e/sqrt/R/rlineto{load def}H 300
        T translate(V2L&1i2A00053r45hNvQXz&vUX&UOvQXzFJ!FJ!J!O&Y43d9rE3IaN96r63rvx2dcaN
        G&140N7!U&4C577d7!z&&93r6IQO2Z4o3AQYaNlxS2w!!f&nY9wn7wpSps1t1S!D&cjS5o32rS4oS3o
        Z&blxC1SdC9n5dh!I&3STinTinTinY!B&V0R0VRVC0R!N&3A3Axe1nwc!l&993dC99Cc96raN!a&1CD
        E&YYY!F&&vGYx4oGbxSd0nq&3IGbxSGY4Ixwca3AlvvUkbQkdbGYx4ofwnw!&vlx2w13wSb8Z4wS!J!
        c&j1idj2id42rd!X&4I3Ax52r8Ia3A3Ax65rTdCS4iw5o5IxnwTTd32rCST0q&eCST0q&D1!&EYE0!J
        &EYEY0!J0q!x&jd5o32rd4odSS!K&WCVW!Q&31C85d4!k&X&E9!&1!J!v&6A!b&7o!o&1r!j&43r!W)
        {( )T 0 4 3 r put T(/)q{T(9)q{cvn}{s}J}{($)q{[}{]}J}J cvx}forall 270{def}H
        K{K{L setgray moveto B fill}for Y}for showpage
    

One of the most incredible examples of compactness and obsfucation ever. I
have heard that after seeing this entry, the judges were moved to simply end
the contest after the first year.

~~~
techiferous
This is what it looks like when printed:

<http://i.imgur.com/bvNIH.png>

------
a1k0n
They have also finally released the 2006 winning entries for the first time,
so be sure to check those out.

~~~
Sniffnoy
In particular they awarded a "Best one-liner" that year (sykes2) if you want
something that'll only take an hour or two to figure out. :) (Shorter if you
don't miscount and get thrown off by the distractor like I did...)

------
program
It's been a very long time and I'm very glad to see a new IOCCC. I clearly
remember the day I read about (and successfully booted) the 2004 "best of the
show" entry.

<http://www.ioccc.org/years.html#2004_gavin>

------
lordgilman
The linked page says that they'll start accepting submissions on the 1st of
December.

~~~
ioccc
... it would be up and running now, but the submit code needs to be fixed (the
php code is from 2005) and the server upgraded to use https.

------
1010101010
Best news I've ever read on this site.

I love terse code. It's so much easier to learn from.

I wish we could revive an obfuscated sed contest as well.

Awesome news.

~~~
gregschlom
I came here to say _exactly_ the same thing. The IOCCC entries are absolutely
mind blowing pieces of code (in both senses: they amaze you, and they make
your brain explode when you try to understand them)

Here's a list of all entries with a quick summary, for those interested in
looking at some past entries:

<http://www.ioccc.org/all/summary.txt>

<http://www.ioccc.org/years-spoiler.html>

~~~
1010101010
@gregschlom

Great to know there's others who see things this way.

I wish there was some site that was just for people who hold this sort of view
(which I've always thought is really a difficult one to find in what's written
about programming in today's print and online publications). Maybe the IOCCC
site will take on that role.

After always wondering about the reasons why the IOCCC was discontinued, and
surmising the worst, this is like a wish come true.

Have you read Don Libes' book on the IOCCC entries?

Mr. Libes, if you're out there, we may need you to write a new chapter.

~~~
WildUtah
The Don Libes book, Obfuscated C and Other Mysteries [0], is a fantastic
programming book, among my top ten. I think it's out of print, but Amazon has
used copies.

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Obfuscated-Other-Mysteries-Don-
Libes/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Obfuscated-Other-Mysteries-Don-
Libes/dp/0471578053/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3)

